# Domainfreigabe Schreiben?



## Kalma (5. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit meinem Webspace umziehen und zwar auf einen Server von einen Freund.
Nun möchte ich gerne die Domains übernehmen und man sagte mir ich bräuchte so ein schreiben, dass ich an meinen jetzigen Betreiber schicken müsste, damit er die freigibt.

Wisst ihr wie sowas aussieht/aussehen muss?


mfg
David


----------



## andy76 (5. November 2007)

Hi!
Eins solches Schreiben bekommt man vom neuen Provider.
Wenn Dein Freund ein eigenes DNS-System hat, kann er die Domains selbst verwalten. Das ist auch nötig, um die Domains umzuziehen. Das nennt sich Konnektivitätskoordination, oder kurz KK. Das englische Pendent dazu ist der ACK.

Ein solches Formular kann man sich selbst schreiben, es muss aber bestimmte Kriterien erfüllen, um die Domains zum neuen Provider umzuziehen.

Wenn Dein Freund kein eigenes DNS-System hat, kann er keine Domains verwalten, und damit nicht hosten. Frag ihn am besten mal, oder er soll seinen Server-Hoster fragen.

Dann kann man z.B. Domains beim alten Provider lassen, und mittels deren DNS die Daten des neuen Servers eingeben. Geht bei 1udn1 unter Domains/DNS

CU
Andy76


----------



## Kalma (5. November 2007)

Also er hat Server bei Hetzner stehen.


----------



## andy76 (5. November 2007)

Hi!

Naja, das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang. ;-)

Aber die Frage ist, ob Dein Freund selbst hostet, also Domains verwalten und damit bestellen oder umziehen kann. 
Dann kannst Du sie zu ihm umziehen, andernfalls kann es sein, dass er die Domains dann als Zusatzleistung für seinen Server buchen muss. Dann gibts das KK-Formular von Hetzer.

Also, wenn er hosten kann, nimm das KK-Formular, das er zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, ansonsten muss die wohl zusätzlich zum Server laufen.

Wenns z.B. ein Confixx Interface auf dem Server ist, kann man eine Domain, wie ich das mit Kumpels mache, dann per DNS auf den Server mit Confixx zeigen lassen, dann einen Kundenaccount mit den entsprechenden Domains anlegen - fertig.

Wenn er aber keine Kundenaccounts anlegen kann, also keine Reseller-Rechte hat, wirds umständlich, dann müßt Ihr Euch den Webspace teilen, und er muss dann evtl. die Domain als Zusatzleistung ordern.

Bin noch ne Weile online, also wenn Du noch Fragen hast, trau Dich, ich beiße nicht 

CU

Andy76


----------



## Kalma (5. November 2007)

Also er hat gesagt, dass Domainübernahme kostet, also gehe ich davon aus, dass er hostet.

Ich hab die Domainübernahme umsonst gekriegt


----------



## andy76 (5. November 2007)

Hi!

Du darfst die Domainkosten (jährliche Gebühr) nicht mit dem KK-Kosten (einmalig) verwechseln!

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es eine .de-Domain ist.
Da ist der KK kostenfrei, aber die Domain kostet.

Bei cno-Domains (com, net org) zahle ich 7,50 netto für den KK zusätzlich zu den Domainkosten.

Das kann aber in den Domainkosten inclusive sein, kommt halt darauf an, wie der Provider kalkuliert.

Wenn Du bei 1und1 sein solltest, musst Du unter http://vertrag.1und1.de den Vertrag online kündigen, und die Domains auf "Providerwechsel" und "frühestmöglich" stellen. Fax ausdrucken, und denen faxen, nach 2-3 Tagen ist die DOmain frei.

Eine Domain an sich kostet quasi immer, ausser den werbeversuchten Dingern.

Wie sich das aber anhört, war beim Server, so wie es oft ist, eine Domain inclusive. Weitere werden wohl doch gebührenpflichtig sein.

Frag mal bei ihm nach, dass es dann keine Überraschungen gibt.

CU
Andy76


----------

